# " Due diligence before purchase"



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 2, 2018)

~ I have decided to share an incident that just occurred with one of our great customers. We are often consulted when one of our customers is purchasing a baby aldabra from another source other than from us @ ALDABRAMAN. This tortoise was labeled as "perfect" with no known issues, etc. After purchasing and further close inspection at his new home, the new owner discovered no left eye and possibly jaw deformity. My point with this thread is to emphasis the importance of seeing any possible tortoises that is a possible purchase in person. I tell everyone that calls to look for several things that i am aware of that is often an issue with known aldabra brokers. Honestly, i hear of few hatchlings that are missing eyes. I know one argument here is going to be that it is not practical to go and visually do an inspection if you are purchasing from long distances. I can not debate that, just saying that if at possible to inspect in person. Reputable sellers should have no reservations providing any possible customer with pictures and video. Oversights and mistakes can happen in the excitement and enthusiasm during the initial purchase phase, i can say without doubt that the discovery and condition of this hatchling after purchase, etc. really put the new owner in a state of awe. For full disclosure this incident and picture was posted with permission of the customer and the source of purchase will not be disclosed.


----------



## G-stars (Jun 2, 2018)

This is one of those things the seller should have disclosed. It’s not a missing toenail or an extra scute, and while I agree whenever possible it’s best to see the tortoise in person it’s not always possible. 

Without knowing the details or how the transaction took place, it sounds like the seller deliberately left this out. Must have not shown pictures of that side on purpose, if any pictures were at all provided to the buyer.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 2, 2018)

A sad situation all the way around. If the jaw is deformed (as it looks to be) do you think the little fella can survive ?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 2, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> A sad situation all the way around. If the jaw is deformed (as it looks to be) do you think the little fella can survive ?



~ Great question?


----------



## Sesel (Jun 2, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> A sad situation all the way around. If the jaw is deformed (as it looks to be) do you think the little fella can survive ?





ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Great question?



We actually had a baby that hatched last year that had a deformed jaw and issues with the right eye. Survived for only about 2 weeks.

I know of one that has same issues and is well past 5 years of age.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 2, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I have decided to share an incident that just occurred with one of our great customers. We are often consulted when one of our customers is purchasing a baby aldabra from another source other than from us @ ALDABRAMAN. This tortoise was labeled as "perfect" with no known issues, etc. After purchasing and further close inspection at his new home, the new owner discovered no left eye and possibly jaw deformity. My point with this thread is to emphasis the importance of seeing any possible tortoises that is a possible purchase in person. I tell everyone that calls to look for several things that i am aware of that is often an issue with known aldabra brokers. Honestly, i hear of few hatchlings that are missing eyes. I know one argument here is going to be that it is not practical to go and visually do an inspection if you are purchasing from long distances. I can not debate that, just saying that if at possible to inspect in person. Reputable sellers should have no reservations providing any possible customer with pictures and video. Oversights and mistakes can happen in the excitement and enthusiasm during the initial purchase phase, i can say without doubt that the discovery and condition of this hatchling after purchase, etc. really put the new owner in a state of awe. For full disclosure this incident and picture was posted with permission of the customer and the source of purchase will not be disclosed.
> View attachment 240723



That poor baby! Just heartbreaking!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2018)

When buying animals that require shipping, maybe the buyer can request a few pictures taken from different angles.

Since the seller said he was selling a 'perfect' baby, this is a clear case of misrepresentation. 

Maybe the seller had quite a few babies and just didn't inspect them closely, but one would think he would inspect at the time of shipping. 

Was your acquaintance able to trade for a healthy baby?


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 3, 2018)

Can they return him for a refund? Seems if the seller represented that animal as healthy which it clearly isn’t that a refund is warranted. I did get pictures of my guy before shipping and couldn’t imagine my horror if I received an animal with no eye!


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Can they return him for a refund? Seems if the seller represented that animal as healthy which it clearly isn’t that a refund is warranted. I did get pictures of my guy before shipping and couldn’t imagine my horror if I received an animal with no eye!



If the seller is prepared to ship out like that then I suspect that requests for a refund will fall on deaf ears


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 3, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> If the seller is prepared to ship out like that then I suspect that requests for a refund will fall on deaf ears


For what an Aldabra costs you’re probably correct but that’s just horrendous an animal was shipped like that.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 4, 2018)

This is so very sad, and a lesson indeed for potential buyers.
Poor precious little creature.


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2018)

That is so sad. For the price they require one like that should have been held back and raised up for some time to be sure it would make it. Then sell at a lessor price with full disclosure of the deformity.


----------



## Pippi (Jun 12, 2018)

Any updates on this little one?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jun 12, 2018)

I got pictures and video of my aldabra before shipping and I wouldn't have had it any other way. Also I stuck to a very reputable seller. I wish I could see them in person before buying but because I couldn't I felt it very important to pick a seller with a very long reputation and a good garinty


----------



## mrnewberry (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow! Wherever they got that tortoise from should not be used by anyone!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 13, 2018)

If it was me the source of purchase would absolutely be disclosed! That's horrible, I hope that little guy can make it.


----------

